# Mucking out tools for little hands.



## Christmas_Kate (28 December 2007)

I'm after a small fork and broom for my 7yo and 3yo children. Anyone have any idea where I can get any??? Even kid's gardening stuff would do. My daugyhter especially (3) loves to sweep up but the broom is too big for her to manage.


----------



## the watcher (28 December 2007)

Ginger's new little mum has a small spade that almost certainly came from a toy shop, mucking out can take hours but it keeps her entertained. Probably a garden centre or similar might be a good place to look for scaled down tools


----------



## Christmas_Kate (28 December 2007)

Oooh, I'll try somewhere like Toys R Us then. J does the mucking out and the tools we have arent too bad for him, it's mainly a broom I want for R. She's really thrown herself into this and wants to help daily. I'm currently teaching her how to fill haynets and sweep up 
	
	
		
		
	


	





How is the little Ginger Meister??? I'm awaiting more piccies! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 We really do miss him and I so wish I'd had the space to keep him for my youngest


----------



## skewbaldpony (28 December 2007)

Garden centres do good sets.
Can I also say that actual mucking out is best achieved with a skip and a pair of gardening gloves! Yes, pick up the pooh, by far the quickest way for a little!
Oh you can get really good little wheelbarrows as well, can you tell mine have been mucking out since they could walk?!


----------



## the watcher (28 December 2007)

He is fine, being treated like a little horse and very happy with his TB friends - I promise when the weather is better and I remember my camera i will send you some pics


----------



## Christmas_Kate (28 December 2007)

I can't find gloves small enough for her... 
	
	
		
		
	


	





we have ordered a rhino wheelbarrow for little kids, though I doubt it'll hold much lol.


----------



## skewbaldpony (28 December 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
I can't find gloves small enough for her... 
	
	
		
		
	


	







[/ QUOTE ]

garden centre again!

It brings it all back. My now 8yo had a spotted mare about the size of a great dane when she was 3, and had everything in miniature. The set we got from a garden centre was metal, not plastic, and even had a kind of springback rake which, upturned, passed as a shavings fork! 
She also used to fill water buckets, by way of carrying two small seaside type buckets backwards and forwards until the pony's bucket was full!!!


----------



## Cop-Pop (28 December 2007)

Where are you based?  I got a garden set for my nephew last year from Evesham garden centre which had gardening gloves, a fork, a spade, a wheelbarrow and pots, seeds etc.  The whole set cost abt £45 but it is good, solid stuff.


----------



## RunToEarth (28 December 2007)

My mother just took a saw to the old yard brush for me when I was big enough to sweep up


----------



## piebaldsparkle (28 December 2007)

You can get Junior Shaving Forks (our local tack shop sells them, but have seen them online too).


http://www.pointerproducts.co.uk/fynalit...3b00c1aa29e6004


----------



## Emma27 (28 December 2007)

Fynalite Funky Forks.

We sell them in the shop, they are great!


----------

